# H-Audio Soul review - kickpanel install



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

After seeing reviews/comments on the H-Audio lineup, I bought a pair of used Soul 6.5's from a member on here to see if they'd fit the bill.

When I got them in, I wired them free-air to a receiver with a full-range signal and was, well, underwhelmed by the sound. Very subdued, not much HF content, and somewhat exaggerated lower midrange. Not discouraged by this, I removed my Peerless SLS 6" midbass from the kickpod enclosures, which are about 0.2 cubes sealed each (the passenger side is a little larger in volume). I liked the Peerless for raw power handling down low, but they are more of a subwoofer, and I had a funky phase problem between them and my Vifa TG9's in the pillars that I could not solve. I had the Peerless LP'd around 200-250 and there is a frequency response anomaly a little above that (and apparently a funky phase shift as well, not to mention un-natural sounding vocals that made it through).

I contemplated using the Souls in my doors which I had already deadened/sealed a couple years ago, but tried some other drivers I had laying around that fit the door baffles as a test subject. No matter what I did, I could not get acceptable midbass punch, and then I thought why oh why did I go back to trying midbass in the doors AGAIN?

Since I already spent a boatload of time on the kickpods, I decided to try the Souls in them. At first I was a bit concerned about a high system Q, given the published T/S parameters, but turns out that was not an issue. Under-building kickpods for midbass application can cause all kinds of resonance/coloration, but that is not a problem here as they weigh about 15 lbs each with the speakers mounted in.

So I crossed the Souls from [email protected] to [email protected] with 2 ID 10's sealed in the trunk from 63-down, Vifa TG9 in the A-pillars from 200-up and Vifa tweets in the sail panels running off another amp, crossed over single order by a cap at around 8kHz for some shimmer up top.

I played with the gains a bit, but overall no adjustment really needed. The Souls are a little more efficient than the SLS and really deliver the goods in this setup when it comes to punch midbass that bridges very well between subs and little widebanders. I do not have an external processor, relying instead upon my HU's limited TA and EQ capabilities, which I don't use much of anyway. I ended up going +1 @ 80Hz by ear.

I tried out some familiar tracks:

Metallica:
Helpless (Garage Days Re-revisited)
- The higher pitch drums at the start of this song delivered a good impact, without sounding boomy.
Crash Course in Brain Surgery (Garage Days Re-revisited)
- The bass guitar intro had an even sound across the spectrum and a lively feel telling me the midbass and the subs blended well together
The God that Failed
- The bassline in the intro sounded full and right in the middle of my dash. I could hear the fuzzyness of the bass guitar.

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones:
Where's you go?
- The motorcycle making an entrance from the left side had a full sound that ended with the clunky noise when the engine shut off.

Billy Squier:
Lonely is the Night
- This song has a tight kick drum and bass line that extends well up into the midbass. The Souls had no problem in faithfully reproducing this.

Korn:
(various songs)
- This along with Metallica, cranked up, is torture for midbass drivers, especially when surface area is lacking. The Souls never bottomed out or sounded like they were straining

Overall, I think I've stumbled upon a great driver for dedicated midbass application in sealed kickpods. One problem with a lot of midbass/midrange drivers is they "bleed" into the midrange, even with a step crossover slope...not these. They will be replacing my Peerless SLS.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Great review and thanks for giving the Soul a chance.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the hood release relocation.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

damn, I'd hate to press on the "clutch" 

thanx for the good review


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

A good fitting set of grilles is on the way. For now, it's be careful time...and no drunk passengers.



amitaF said:


> damn, I'd hate to press on the "clutch"
> 
> thanx for the good review


----------

